# Would you buy used Cannister



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I want to buy a cannister filter for the first time for a 75 G planted tank (which i dont have yet). I was going with the Eheim 2217, which is about 200 $ new, and 230$ with tax from Big Al Canada.

Someone is selling a used one at 140$, which is a saving of 90$ at first glance, and mentions the media is included. Obviously, warranty wont be there, as big al offers 1 year. I think factory itself offers 2 years.

Would you guys buy the used one? What should i watch for, what kind of questions should i ask?

I asked a few questions on the status, and was told the following:

_Canister is 4 years old.

Filter Media is 1.5 years old

I have african cichlids - freshwater

Selling as they are downsising

the media in each filter is deffinately not over worked._

Definetly looks less apealing for a first canister for me because of the 4 years, but i still would like more input.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

brand new 2217 complete $195 tax incl.

http://www.johnsfishfood.com/canisterfilters.html

this guy meets up in missisauga one a month.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think I would be using filter media that is 1.5 years old...

Lee


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Lee_D said:


> I don't think I would be using filter media that is 1.5 years old...
> 
> Lee


Why not? Most media doesn't wear out. I have AC sponge inserts that are over 10 years old.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That price is horrible!!!

You don't know what shape the gaskets are in which can cost some big bucks if you need to replace them. 

I would rather buy from big al's or John. 

You might be saving money when you purchase it but you could be losing more money in the long run.


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

*Buy New*

$185.00

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p16366950.html

But for 195.00 tax included at John's, that is a really good deal


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive bought 3 so far used Ive spent a few bucks but not much on them. I try to find the earlier ones that were made in Germany which are way older then 4 years the new ones dont seem to be as well made I would not pay over a 100.00 for a 2217 though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Ive bought 3 so far used Ive spent a few bucks but not much on them. I try to find the earlier ones that were made in Germany which are way older then 4 years the new ones dont seem to be as well made I would not pay over a 100.00 for a 2217 though.


+1 on the $100 price

Some old filter is better than the new one, because I noticed old rena filter is made in France, and the new one is made in Mexico


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Ive bought 3 so far used Ive spent a few bucks but not much on them. I try to find the earlier ones that were made in Germany which are way older then 4 years the new ones dont seem to be as well made I would not pay over a 100.00 for a 2217 though.


I agree that the older one made in Germany are much better and $100 seem to the going rate for a used 2217. I believe that the old ones use to cost $250 to $300 when they were new and now the price drop to $200 new.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks for all the feedback guys, i appreciate it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I own old and new eheims and all of them say made in Germany on all the major parts. Don't know where people are getting this made in china crap from ( who is selling it)? In fact I do t see made in china on any of the parts.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

IMO if you're purchasing brand new, you're probably better off ordering it from a vendor in the states and paying the border fees and taxes to have it shipped over.

The retail markup on pretty well all aquarium equipment in this country is ridiculous.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I ordered one recently from kensfish.com and my brother ordered two. This was the second order I made from him the first was for food. I saved a huge amount of money on the canisters we bought from him.


----------

